# anyone gone abroad for selective sex



## sam260872 (Jan 16, 2006)

hi just wondering if nyone out ther has gone through selective sex out there, we looked in to it last year but it went no further, 

mum of two boys and a girl (sadly stillborn)

thanks sam


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Sam
I think most of us will take any combination, any sex at this stage - so i'm sorry i cant help you with this, and to be honest it doesnt ring any bells either.  i am not sure what the procedure is for "selective sex" - if i am understanding you you want a baby of a certain gender?    Where you hoping to do this through donor egg or sperm? Perhaps you could email the clinics to see what they offer on this and whether this is possible.


----------



## valie (Nov 27, 2005)

Hello Sam,

I would have liked to try this but I didn't find any ivf clinics in Europe that did it. Most believe it unethical. The only reason they will do it is if there is a medical reason why you shouldn't have a boy or girl, eg if you are a carrier of a condition that affects only boys then they'd help you have a girl. The clinics I spoke to were able to do it ( not that complicated, although expensive) but were prevented by law. 

We were desperate to have a baby and are having normal ivf with donor eggs. If it had been possible, I would have loved a baby girl cos my hubby has 2 boys already. If you do find a country where it's legal will you post it on the site? I'd be very interested. Good luck with your search, I hope you find somewhere but I'm not sure you will. 

I'm sorry if this is depressing news for you but I thought it best to let you know my experience.

Love Valie x


----------



## sam260872 (Jan 16, 2006)

thanks , will try and contact this clinic for details

sam


----------

